# Carlisle gym, Kimmage - opinions?



## pixiebean22 (21 Jul 2010)

Just wondering if anyone on here is a member and what do they think of the facilities and the trainers?  Also, if there are any past members, why did you leave?

They are currently offering one year membership for €290.00 which is excellent value.  

I am most concerned about their swimming pool facilities and how the swimming pool is treated.  Can you actually do laps or is it just full of people floating around chatting?  Is there anybody on duty to ensure there's no messing about?  I used to go to the swimming pool in Terenure but found you couldn't do laps because people were just lolling around having a chat and getting in the way which is not what I paid my money for.


----------



## Deas (21 Jul 2010)

Hi.  I'm a member and a happy one at that.  The trainers are good; however you can go the extra mile and buy one to one tuition with a personal trainer if necessary.  It's quiet now; however early in the year, particularly Monday to Wednesday can be very busy meaning waiting for a machine; however I've had no major problems.  For the price they have many members!

The swimming and leisure facilities are excellent and the pool has three lanes set up for swimmers at all times.  You will regularly see guys training for triathlons/sea swims in there.

I hope this helps.


----------



## pixiebean22 (21 Jul 2010)

Oh cool, thank you.

Do you have any idea how much the one to one training costs?  Just there's no email address or contact numbers on the ben dunne website and I want to have a bit of info before I go into see them.


----------



## chrisboy (21 Jul 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Oh cool, thank you.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much the one to one training costs?  Just there's no email address or contact numbers on the ben dunne website and I want to have a bit of info before I go into see them.




Here ya go..

[broken link removed]

01 4654040
                  Call Carlisle


----------



## pixiebean22 (21 Jul 2010)

Thanks


----------



## MandaC (21 Jul 2010)

Wow, that is a really good price.  Just wondering what other people are paying at the minute in their gym.  Mine is still 850 per year, which seems expensive.


----------



## pixiebean22 (22 Jul 2010)

Yeah it's 290 in Carlisle and I think Westpoint is only 250 and their gym in Lucan is under 200 I think.

There was a little survey done in one of the papers recently, whereby they asked gyms to provide their membership fees (many refused but that doesn't necessarily mean that they are cheaper or dearer) and from what i remember, the majority were between 400 and 600.

You might want to look into other gyms in your area, you might get a better deal but obviously if you're in the middle of your contract you might not want to switch.


----------



## callybags (22 Jul 2010)

I'm a member of Sheldon Park and renewed this year for €299


----------



## MandaC (22 Jul 2010)

Hmmm,  I have checked gyms in my area and most are cheaper.  However, I much prefer the one I am in.  When I went looking at some of the others, I just went, no, when I went in.  The minute I went into mine, I liked it, but it just turns out to be significantly dearer than the rest.  I have no contract, pay monthly, so can move when I like.


----------



## pixiebean22 (22 Jul 2010)

Ah okay, you may be paying extra because there is no contract.  Most of the gyms I have looked at with cheaper memberships have 12 month contracts so in that respect maybe it's not so bad to be paying that bit more.


----------



## RonanC (22 Jul 2010)

€850 Manda?? Thats mad money for a gym, even in the "boom times"


----------



## MandaC (22 Jul 2010)

RonanC said:


> €850 Manda?? Thats mad money for a gym, even in the "boom times"



Mad money is right :  €71 per month, if you sign up for a year it is €65, slight saving but not much.

All of the other gyms nearby are no more than €500, and when I see others here quoting €299 etc I know I have to do something and cant justify it.


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Jul 2010)

I'm in westpark gym in tallaght, 450 when paid up front and it's really nice and very clean. Lots of different classes too.


----------



## RonanC (22 Jul 2010)

MandaC said:


> Mad money is right : €71 per month, if you sign up for a year it is €65, slight saving but not much.
> 
> All of the other gyms nearby are no more than €500, and when I see others here quoting €299 etc I know I have to do something and cant justify it.


 
When I joined my last Gym it was costing about 400 per year and that was about 4 years ago now and I thought that was expensive at the time. I ran a mile from the JS chain of gyms because I just didnt like the sound of them. Ben Dunne is now selling membership to some of his gyms from €175 per year (Lucan) or only €17 a month !! Granted that gym doesnt have a pool. But Northpoint is €290 or €34 a month, Carlisle is €290 or €34 a month and Westpoint is only €250 or €29 a month. Total Fitness is €495 per year for individuals with group, family and over 55's discounts available (from their website)


----------



## MandaC (22 Jul 2010)

Maybe I'll ask for the over 55's discount and see what they say!  We were just talking about it in work today and apparently I am too fussy!


----------



## RonanC (22 Jul 2010)

MandaC said:


> apparently I am too fussy!


 
Ah now I wouldnt believe everything I hear 

I'm in the best gym of all and its free too!! 

Use the stairs instead of the lift in work


----------



## Deas (22 Jul 2010)

Pixiebean, I recently paid €150 for 6 x 1 hour sessions with one of the personal trainers that works out of Carlisle.  That's cheap compared to what I have seen elsewhere and you really do work for your money!


----------



## pixiebean22 (22 Jul 2010)

That's a good price


----------



## MandaC (26 Jul 2010)

Good price for the personal training allright....in our gym it is €60 per hour.

I phoned the gym about the price and if I pay upfront it is €695 for 14 months....you can pay half now and half in 3 months time.....much better than €71 per month.  I think I will do this.


----------

